# Beautiful Pearls



## Pirate Neilsouth (Jul 31, 2009)

I've never photographed water droplets before and now i can see why they are so beautiful. You can just make out the reflections aswell , water has so many secrets.


----------



## lalalala<3life (Jul 31, 2009)

this is beautiful! great job!


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Jul 31, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 31, 2009)

Realy nice. great shot


----------



## Big (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## tomhooper (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice!!!!


----------

